# Having issues setting up Tivo Mini



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

I have two Tivo Minis that I had hooked up several months ago with my Tivo Roamio Basic and MoCa Bridge things.

Then we bought another Roamio, this time a Plus, with the MoCA built in. 

We stopped using both minis as we were in the process of packing to move and boxed up our extra TVs and minis.

FF about 6 months. We didn't move! LONG STORY! But we unpacked the extra stuff we had packed up and thought we would like the Minis hooked up again but this time to the new Roamio Plus model.

But we can't figure out how to hook them up. They are showing as "not connected."

So far we have:

Gone to the settings on the Plus model and made sure that we can access it via "allow sharing."

We have reset the MoCA connection twice.

We have plugged it in via cable hardwiring to three different outlets to see if the outlet is the issue.

But we aren't sure what to do now. It keeps saying it won't connect.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Settings & Messages > Settings > Network > Change Network Settings > Use this DVR to create a MoCA network (or Join the MoCA network)


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you.

I did what you said above on the Plus. 

I still can't get it to connect. It is saying something about an encryption key. Do I need to worry about that?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> I did what you said above on the Plus.
> 
> I still can't get it to connect. It is saying something about an encryption key. Do I need to worry about that?


Yes, very likely.

However, first things first... what's physically connected to your coax/Ethernet? You've mentioned several devices, but how many of them are currently connected?

TiVo Mini (x2)
MoCA bridge
Basic Roamio (4-tuner)
Roamio Plus
And are you trying to use the MoCA adapter to create your MoCA network, or the Roamio Plus?

- - - - -

As one variation... If you are ONLY trying to use the 2 Minis with your Roamio Plus as your MoCA bridge, then the basic Roamio and your MoCA adapter/bridge should be disconnected and tucked-away in boxes.

Then...

Power-off your TiVo Minis

Your new *Roamio Plus* needs to be connected to both your coax lines and back to your Ethernet ports on your router. (If this is not possible, then holler.)

Once the Plus is properly connected, you should first verify that it has a working Ethernet connection by configuring it strictly for Ethernet network connectivity.

Once you've verified Ethernet connectivity for the Roamio Plus, you should configure it to create your MoCA network, as described above, via the "Use this DVR to create a MoCA network" option. (You can double-check the MoCA settings; it's best to keep things simple... channel 15, no encryption.) The DVR should now be ready to bridge MoCA for MoCA clients.

Power-up one of your Minis and configure it to "Connect using MoCA" -- but making sure to verify that its MoCA settings match those on the Roamio Plus (e.g. Channel 15, no encryption)

Let us know how it goes, or reply with more details on what you're trying to do.

p.s. I'm assuming that you left your coax lines and splitters in place, so you shouldn't have any new connectivity issues. Further, did you have a PoE MoCA filter installed on your point-of-entry, and is it still there?


----------



## section128drunk (May 6, 2007)

Did you try running guided setup again on the mini?


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Yes, very likely.
> 
> However, first things first... what's physically connected to your coax/Ethernet? You've mentioned several devices, but how many of them are currently connected?
> 
> ...


Let me see if I can adequately answer these questions. Right now we have nothing hooked up to the ethernet, we don't have an ethernet line in any room but where the Basic is. And we can't switch out the Basic and the Plus because there is an older TV in one of the locations and it only has hook ups for the Plus. *All devices are hooked up via a coax cable*.

The MoCA bridge device is NOT hooked up at all. Not to the router and not to the Roamio basic. We have disconnected that completely.

We do not have any minis attached right now. We are trying to get one working for our extra TV, that is the one I am having trouble connecting. The other is still completely unplugged and will be hooked up later.

I am trying to connect my mini to the Roamio Plus. It has not been connected before. It was, however, connected to the Roamio basic before we bought the Plus model. We want to keep both models connected to TVs. Both have lifetime.

We do have a PoE installed at our point of entry. It has been there since we first connected the mini a couple of years ago. And unless the cable guy took it out, it should still be there.

I am positive this is user error and I am missing something in the setup process. 

I tried to call Tivo twice yesterday. The first time I was on hold for over an hour. It was fine since I was doing other stuff and just had it on speaker, but I had to get off. I tried again and when it said there was heavy call volume again, I hung up.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

DawnW said:


> Let me see if I can adequately answer these questions. Right now we have nothing hooked up to the ethernet, we don't have an ethernet line in any room but where the Basic is. And we can't switch out the Basic and the Plus because there is an older TV in one of the locations and it only has hook ups for the Plus. *All devices are hooked up via a coax cable*.
> 
> The MoCA bridge device is NOT hooked up at all. Not to the router and not to the Roamio basic. We have disconnected that completely.
> 
> ...


If you have nothing connected to Ethernet....then you have no network or internet to any Tivo.
You have not clarified if you are trying to use the new Plus to "create a MoCA network" but you will have to have Ethernet connected if you want to. If you use the MoCA adapter to make the connection to the router via Ethernet, then you need to set the Plus to "connect to a MoCA network". 
The message about setting "encryption" could be the result of someone cleverly setting encryption on the Plus' MoCA settings. There is virtually nothing to be gained by setting encryption if a MoCA filter is being used correctly. Please look into the MoCA settings on the Plus and disable or remove any encryption.
In your situation if Ethernet to the Plus is not practical, then I would suggest using that MoCA adapter to make the connection to the router and the "connect to MoCA network" for the Plus and minis. If you want to use that Roamio Base, you will need to either connect it to Ethernet or perhaps get another MoCA adapter to make that connection.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

fcfc2 said:


> If you have nothing connected to Ethernet....then you have no network or internet to any Tivo.
> You have not clarified if you are trying to use the new Plus to "create a MoCA network" but you will have to have Ethernet connected if you want to. If you use the MoCA adapter to make the connection to the router via Ethernet, then you need to set the Plus to "connect to a MoCA network".
> The message about setting "encryption" could be the result of someone cleverly setting encryption on the Plus' MoCA settings. There is virtually nothing to be gained by setting encryption if a MoCA filter is being used correctly. Please look into the MoCA settings on the Plus and disable or remove any encryption.
> In your situation if Ethernet to the Plus is not practical, then I would suggest using that MoCA adapter to make the connection to the router and the "connect to MoCA network" for the Plus and minis. If you want to use that Roamio Base, you will need to either connect it to Ethernet or perhaps get another MoCA adapter to make that connection.


Really? I thought plugging it in to the coax was enough. I can get my Tivos to communicate with each other. I can download a show recorded on another Tivo. Wouldn't I need internet for that?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You're going to have to draw us a picture. Tivo simply won't work for very long without at least one of them connected to your LAN via ethernet. Sounds like your old bridge was doing that before. Now nothing is doing it. That must be corrected somehow. Maybe it would be easier if you just reconnected the bridge and don't set the Plus to create the Moca network.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> I am positive this is user error and I am missing something in the setup process.


This is a true statement. (No judging!) But you've also stated exactly what is missing... and it's the one piece different from before, when it was working:


DawnW said:


> The MoCA bridge device is NOT hooked up at all. Not to the router and not to the Roamio basic. We have disconnected that completely.


Yes, your Minis used to connect just fine to your basic Roamio, because you were using the MoCA adapter to create a MoCA network to which the Minis could connect.

Given your response that Ethernet is only available in the room where your basic Roamio is located, you've answered the question re: the Roamio Plus... that is, you will NOT be using the Roamio Plus to create your MoCA network; the Roamio Plus will simply be a MoCA client, just like the Minis.

So... what you need to do is *get the MoCA adapter connected again*, with its 'Coax In' port connected to your coax lines and its Ethernet port connected to your home network.

Once the MoCA adapter is properly connected, you should be able to connect your Minis and Roamio Plus to your coax lines and configure each to "Connect using MoCA" under their network settings, and they should find the MoCA network created by the adapter.

(It sounds like you'll be able to connect the basic Roamio via Ethernet, so this should allow all 4 devices to inter-operate on your network.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> And we can't switch out the Basic and the Plus because there is an older TV in one of the locations and it only has hook ups for the Plus.


If the missing "hook ups" on the basic Roamio are the Yellow/White/Red RCA composite cable connections, then you could purchase a special A/V cable to plug into the basic Roamio's "A/V" jack to supply those connections.
Authentic A/V Breakout Cable set, direct from TiVo $15+

WD Live A/V cable, via eBay $6+ (testimonial)​
.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Buehler...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> I had the mini working at one time, but I can't get it to work again. Our cable comes in through the office, no Tivo in there, so I didn't know how to connect it. I have a Bolt. I am not leaving Tivo behind, just getting rid of the Tivo that has cable only, and leaving behind the mini I seem to not be able to connect.


I can't imagine that we can't get the Mini networking for you, if you had it working with the Roamio Plus, before. But you'd need to hold on to the Mini -- *and* the ECB2500C, at least until more is known.

What model BOLT do you have, the BOLT OTA or one of the 4-tuner Cable- or OTA-capable models?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Who is your internet provider?

There's a good possibility that your MoCA Bridge is your Cable Modem.

Switching things around in a MoCA Network can be an exercise in frustration.

I've learned that you need to unplug everything that is not the correct path the devices need to 'learn' to use.

Start by shutting everything down and unplugging them from wall power.

Then, start at the 'head' of the network, your Router / Gateway, and walk every device through network setup, one at a time, letting them 'discover' only the Nodes they need to work. After successfully (hopefully) getting each Mini to connect, unplug it again before configuring the next one.

Report back...

-KP


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> I can't imagine that we can't get the Mini networking for you, if you had it working with the Roamio Plus, before. But you'd need to hold on to the Mini -- *and* the ECB2500C, at least until more is known.
> 
> What model BOLT do you have, the BOLT OTA or one of the 4-tuner Cable- or OTA-capable models?


I have the 4 tuner cable with OTA capable.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> Who is your internet provider?
> 
> There's a good possibility that your MoCA Bridge is your Cable Modem.
> 
> ...


Cable Modem is a bit older,https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AJHDZSI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

We just moved, so we just reset everything up, but today, I tried the mini and it said it couldn't connect to the interest.

I looked online again and it said to hook up an ethernet from the modem to the MoCA but the ethernet from the modem goes straight to the Velop and there is no Tivo in that room.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

OK...your Modem is an Arris 6141 and your Router is a Linksys Velop, right?

How many Velop devices do you have? Just the one?

You're going to need a MoCA Bridge at the Router, so you might as well hook it up.

Then, try your Mini. If it works, great! You'll see the 'Coax' lights on the MoCA Devices light up. 

If not you're going to need to give more specific details about your Coax Wiring, including Splitters and whatnot.

-KP


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> OK...your Modem is an Arris 6141 and your Router is a Linksys Velop, right?
> 
> How many Velop devices do you have? Just the one?
> 
> ...


We have 3 Velops total. One per floor.

When I looked at the hook up instructions, it says to connect the ethernet from the modem to the MoCA. But the ethernet from the modem is connected straight to the Velop. I don't see instructions for that set up. What do I do?

As far as splitters, we currently have none. We are 3 weeks into a new house and haven't needed any here yet. Every room as a Coax cable connection (well, almost every room). I also just realized I left the POE at our last house.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

@DawnW, my sincere apologies for not being on this today, but I'm in the last few frantic days of digital movie collecting before the UltraViolet digital locker shuts down. I'll get to this tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> @DawnW, my sincere apologies for not being on this today, but I'm in the last few frantic days of digital movie collecting before the UltraViolet digital locker shuts down. I'll get to this tonight or tomorrow.


No worries at all. I can't get to it tonight anyway and have an appt tomorrow morning.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

So, each Velop has 2 ethernet ports.

The 'main' Velop unit will connect one port to the Modem and the other port will connect to either a Network Switch, or the MoCA Bridge.










Also, all the coax in each room has another end to it. Likely in the attic or a Structured Wiring Panel in a closet somewhere. The coax's that you're going to be using will all need to be connected together with a splitter of some kind.

Then, you ought to be able to get the MoCA Device's Coax Port to light up.

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Copying your setup description from the sale thread to have everything in one place...



DawnW said:


> Yup, haven't gotten it to work since starting that thread. It is me, and DH. We are both semi-intelligent people, I promise, but technology sometimes doesn't quite translate for us.
> 
> BOLT is the one with OTA and Cable.
> 
> ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> We just moved, so we just reset everything up


Ah, that changes the "it worked before" perspective a bit, but should still be doable, especially if all the TiVo box locations have coax outlets/connections.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> So, each Velop has 2 ethernet ports.
> 
> The 'main' Velop unit will connect one port to the Modem and the other port will connect to either a Network Switch, or the MoCA Bridge.
> 
> ...


It is in the master bedroom closet on the 2nd floor. But I think I need to see what it should be split to. I think we left our splitters at the other house thinking we didn't need it here. I may have to get another one.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

@DawnW, As I'm reviewing your setup, I'm assuming that your Velop mesh units are communicating with each other wirelessly (a wireless "backhaul"). Something to ponder should (_when!_) we have success getting MoCA working on your coax ... is using the wired coax network as the Velop mesh backhaul to improve your Velop performance.

e,g. A Q&A ripped from the Best Buy product page:

Q: "Does the velop support ethernet backhaul? The Linksys website does not say for sure but makes it look like it does."

A: Yes, the Linksys Velop supports ethernet backhaul. Just configure the Node as normal. After configuration, this node will be using wireless backhaul. Now, just connect the Node to ethernet and it will automatically use the ethernet as the backhaul. In one of the review sites, a user posted a link to a Linksys page that explains this feature. I think it's currently an "unofficial" feature but hopefully, LInksys will make it official in the future. I'm using Moca 2.0 cabling as the backhaul on one of my nodes and it works great.

A: Yes! Wired backhaul is the way to go. What worked best for me was to connect the Main node input to the cable modem/router output, then wire the network plugs dedicated to the wireless node points to a separate switch which was connected to the Main node output. Flawless once setup.​But that can come later, once the MoCA network is working, and optimized.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> It is in the master bedroom closet on the 2nd floor.


What is? If referring to a cable junction, can you take and post a pic of the components?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

krkaufman said:


> What is? If referring to a cable junction, can you take and post a pic of the components?


That's most likely the Structured Wiring Panel, which is likely to have Cat 5, as well.

-KP


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> What is? If referring to a cable junction, can you take and post a pic of the components?


Here is a pic of the panel.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yeah.

So, there is an 8-port coax splitter. (Edit: That's an amplifier, it appears. It does not appear to be a MoCA Compatible unit. It's got to go...)(The Passive Splitter under it might could still work.) It's compatibility with MoCA is yet to be determined. Apparently, it's not too good as your earlier attempt was unsuccessful.

Also, there's a 110 punch down block, that looks to be used as a Phone Line connection.

The Cat 5 could/should probably be re-deployed as the connection for the 'remote' Velops. Then, each of those locations would also have a wired port available for a Mini or other wired device.

-KP


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> So, there is an 8-port coax splitter. (Edit: That's an amplifier, it appears. It does not appear to be a MoCA Compatible unit. It's got to go...)(The Passive Splitter under it might could still work.) It's compatibility with MoCA is yet to be determined. Apparently, it's not too good as your earlier attempt was unsuccessful.
> 
> ...


Sorry, you have completely lost me and I truly have no idea what you are talking about. re-deploy? passive splitter? 110 punch block? Cat 5?

This is why I can't get it to work I think. I simply have no knowledge of this stuff. The cable guys comes out, connects it for me, makes sure it works, and leaves. End of story.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> @DawnW, As I'm reviewing your setup, I'm assuming that your Velop mesh units are communicating with each other wirelessly (a wireless "backhaul"). Something to ponder should (_when!_) we have success getting MoCA working on your coax ... is using the wired coax network as the Velop mesh backhaul to improve your Velop performance.
> 
> e,g. A Q&A ripped from the Best Buy product page:
> 
> ...


Yes, Velops are connecting wirelessly.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh...

Move all those Coax wires from the upper thingy to the lower thingy and try again...

-KP


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> Oh...
> 
> Move all those Coax wires from the upper thingy to the lower thingy and try again...
> 
> -KP


 Got it!

However, I believe the lower thingy is what they were on when they were connected to DirecTV and that doesn't connect to the cable.

The cable guy came and added the upper thingy and connected them all there.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

@DawnW, here's an outline/summary of my understanding of your setup, based on your description and prior volleys. Please correct or comment as you see fit.

*Office (1st floor) ::*
Cable modem (SB6141) w/ built-in MoCA immunity filter [coax to wall outlet]
Velop primary node (router) [Ethernet-wired to modem]

*Game Room (1st floor) ::*
TV
Roamio Basic (OTA|CC) [OTA or cable TV source? How networked?]

*Master Bedroom (2nd floor) ::*
TV
(Mini A92/v1 [coax to wall outlet] <<< _the reason for this effort_)
Velop secondary node [wireless backhaul]

*Media Room (3rd floor) ::*
TV
BOLT (OTA|CC) w/ built-in MoCA [OTA or cable TV source? How networked?]
Velop secondary node [wireless backhaul]
*
Junction Box (MasterBed Closet) ::*
coax distribution amplifier [What brand & model #?]
coax amp power adapter
"PoE" MoCA filter (missing from input of splitter/amp!)

----------------------------

*Questions* (to get a better understanding of what *should* be your setup)*:*

Who is your Internet service provider?

What Internet speed are you paying for (download/upload rate)?

Do you _only _have Ethernet connectivity at your primary Velop "router" unit within the Office, where the Velop is located? (i.e. The home isn't wired with Cat6 for networking. _The pic of the junction box indicates no networking cables; just coax and phone._)

Are you using a separate, standalone network switch (e.g.) at the primary Velop node to increase available Ethernet ports? If yes, what is the brand & model # of this switch?

Does each intended TiVo location have a coax outlet?

Does each location have only a single coax outlet, or do any locations have 2 (or more)?

How is each TiVo currently connected via coax to its wall outlet?

How is each TiVo DVR currently networked?

What TV source are you using for each of your TiVo DVRs ... cable or OTA antenna?

If cable TV, do you have a SDV Tuning Adapter at each DVR location? (more info here)

If OTA antenna, where is(are) the antenna(s) installed? And how does the antenna signal route to the DVR(s)?

In either case, are the DVRs tuning and recording the TV source successfully?

What is the brand & model # of that amplifier (amplified splitter) to which all your coax runs connect in the junction box (in the MasterBed closet)?

Are each of the coax lines in that junction box labeled with their respective destination (room)? _(Something like this or this can help with identifying coax runs, were that needing to be done.)
_
edit: p.s. 15. How many MoCA adapters do you have on-hand? Just the one ECB2500C listed in your sales thread?


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> @DawnW, here's an outline/summary of my understanding of your setup, based on your description and prior volleys. Please correct or comment as you see fit.
> 
> *Office (1st floor) ::*
> Cable modem (SB6141) w/ built-in MoCA immunity filter [coax to wall outlet]
> ...


- I can only find the one, but I know I purchased two, so it is in a box somewhere, and I am thinking I may need to find it to get this to work, as well as replace my POE filter


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> When I looked at the hook up instructions, it says to connect the ethernet from the modem to the MoCA. But the ethernet from the modem is connected straight to the Velop. I don't see instructions for that set up. What do I do?


A painful side effect of people using "cable modem" and "cable gateway" (i.e. combo cable modem & router) interchangeably. You have a modem & router setup, so would require a different configuration for your MocA adapter, as you suspected. And pretty much as described by @kpeters59:


kpeters59 said:


> The 'main' Velop unit will connect one port to the Modem and the other port will connect to either a Network Switch, or the MoCA Bridge.



So, with the ECB2500C MoCA adapter having a RF pass-through port, your modem/router/MoCA adapter connections could*** be:

coax: wall outlet to MoCA adapter "In" port
coax: MoCA adapter "Out" port to cable modem coax port
Ethernet: cable modem Ethernet port to Velop "WAN" Ethernet port
Ethernet: MoCA adapter "Ethernet" port to other Velop Ethernet port
... very much like the following:








​
*** Connection variants:

coax: Rather than using the MoCA adapter RF pass-through port to connect the modem via coax, you could use a MoCA-compatible 2-way splitter to connect the modem and MoCA adapter to the coax. If unused, cap the MoCA adapter's "Out" port with a 75-ohm terminator. (e.g.)

Ethernet: If you're using a standalone network switch at the primary Velop node to bump-up the available Ethernet ports, the modem and network switch would need to be connected to the Velop via Ethernet, and the MoCA adapter Ethernet port would be connected to the standalone network switch.

Of course, this is just a small piece of the puzzle, with additional possible stumbling blocks to be addressed:

the amplified splitter in the junction box;
absence of the "PoE" MocA filter;
lack of a MoCA adapter at the Basic Roamio location (to provide the Roamio with a wired network connection via coax).


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Here is the actual wiring. It does have the Output numbers, I just have no idea which rooms they go to.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> A painful side effect of people using "cable modem" and "cable gateway" (i.e. combo cable modem & router) interchangeably. You have a modem & router setup, so would require a different configuration for your MocA adapter, as you suspected. And pretty much as described by @kpeters59:
> ​
> So, with the ECB2500C MoCA adapter having a RF pass-through port, your modem/router/MoCA adapter connections could*** be:
> 
> ...


Ok, sounds like I need to order a POE filter again. And either find the other MoCA adapter or purchase a new one.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> How is each TiVo DVR currently networked?- Not really sure, I just did the network search and put in our wifi info and it worked.


Ah, then the TiVo boxes are all networked via your Wi-Fi, at present. Yes?



DawnW said:


> Ok, sounds like I need to order a POE filter again. And either find the other MoCA adapter or purchase a new one.


*Yes*, but *hold off on the ordering*. (I'll update this post in a moment.)


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Ah, then the TiVo boxes are all networked via your Wi-Fi, at present. Yes?
> 
> I think so? Coax from wall to cable box, coax from cable box to Tivo, Tivo to TV.
> 
> *Yes*, but *hold off on the ordering*. (I'll update this post in a moment.)


Ok


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> Ok, sounds like I need to order a POE filter again. And either find the other MoCA adapter or purchase a new one.





krkaufman said:


> *Yes*, but *hold off on the ordering*. (I'll update this post in a moment.)


*Re: MoCA adapters* ... reviewing your Internet speed...


DawnW said:


> 2. What Internet speed are you paying for (download/upload rate)? - Ultra package-
> 
> *Spectrum* Ultra *Internet* 300-400 *Mbps* 20 *Mbps*


... the ECB2500C is only capable of 100 Mbps throughput (the adapter's MoCA 1.1 circuit is capable of 150 Mbps, but the adapter is limited by its Fast Ethernet port). For a complete solution, you may want to consider upgrading your MoCA adapters to MoCA 2.0 (something like the Motorola MM1000 or Actiontec ECB6200, both of which are bonded MoCA 2.0 adapters capable of up to 800 Mbps throughput) to match or exceed your spec'd Internet rate, and to provide the best possible wired MoCA backhaul for your Velop mesh setup.

However, short-term, just to get basic MoCA connectivity working again, and *if you can't find your second ECB2500C* ... you may want to just grab a MoCA 1.1 WCB3000N off Amazon for $17 ... or just spring for a single MM1000 or ECB6200, for now, to avoid the redundant expense if amenable to the MoCA upgrade idea.

*Re: "PoE" MoCA filter(s)* ... You may be able to acquire one or more gratis from your local Spectrum office. You *need* at least one, and up to 4 (yes, 4!).

You require *(1x) MoCA filter at your "PoE" *(point-of-entry) to secure your MoCA signals inside the home and to improve the performance of the MoCA network. This "PoE" MoCA filter can be installed in-line on the incoming coax or, more optimally, on the input of the first split encountered by the incoming cable signal ... in your case, on the input of that amplified splitter. (I'll discuss the amp in a later post.)

Due to concerns with SDV Tuning Adapter stability when MoCA signals are present, it is also recommended that a MoCA filter be installed on the coax input of each Tuning Adapter, so a setup with a Basic Roamio, Roamio Plus and BOLT each tuning digital cable via a CableCARD and paired Tuning Adapter would require *(3x) MoCA filters on the TA coax inputs*, to serve a "prophylactic" function.

Spectrum should provide these to you free-of-charge, but you can order them if you don't want to hassle with Spectrum.

*Speaking of the Tuning Adapters* ... you said earlier that you're not presently using any in-room splitters (the Extreme Broadband amplified distribution splitter aside), and that is OK for a non-MoCA setup; however, once you want any of your TiVo DVRs to utilize their built-in MoCA capability, you need to use a MoCA-compatible splitter (e.g.) at the DVR/TA location to connect each device to the coax. The TA's coax out/pass-through port must not be used to connect a MoCA-enabled DVR, as this port severely attenuates MoCA signals.

So, that's *(3x) MoCA-compatible 2-way splitters*, minimum; again, the Holland GHS-PRO-M series is recommended, with the GHS-2PRO-M being the model number for the 2-way version. (e.g. TTS, Amazon)

(1x) 2-way splitter for BOLT location
(1x) 2-way splitter for Roamio Plus location
(1x) 2-way splitter for Basic Roamio location (The Basic Roamio can remain connected via the TA pass-through port, since the 4-tuner Roamio doesn't have MoCA functionality; in this case, the TA and Roamio's standalone MoCA adapter would be connected to the 2-way splitter.)​
... plus whatever short coax cables would be needed to accommodate the addition of the splitters.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Note that you can try any old cable-rated 2-way splitter (5-1002 MHz) if that's all you have on hand. They'll certainly work better for your MoCA setup than sending the MoCA signals through the Tuning Adapter pass-through port.

Also, putting the Mini connectivity aside, once you have the main bridging MoCA adapter (ECB2500C) installed at the modem/router location, and the DVRs/TAs connected via splitters, you may have success switching either the BOLT or Roamio Plus over to a MoCA client network connection. But the odds for success depend much on to which amplifier output port each device is connected, and if you can at least get a "PoE" MoCA filter installed on the amp's input port.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> *Speaking of the Tuning Adapters* ... you said earlier that you're not presently using any in-room splitters (the Extreme Broadband amplified distribution splitter aside), and that is OK for a non-MoCA setup; however, once you want any of your TiVo DVRs to utilize their built-in MoCA capability, you need to use a MoCA-compatible splitter (e.g.) at the DVR/TA location to connect each device to the coax. The TA's coax out/pass-through port must not be used to connect a MoCA-enabled DVR, as this port severely attenuates MoCA signals.
> 
> So, that's *(3x) MoCA-compatible 2-way splitters*, minimum; again, the Holland GHS-PRO-M series is recommended, with the GHS-2PRO-M being the model number for the 2-way version. (e.g. TTS, Amazon)
> 
> ...


p.s. Some related info from a recent post regarding the "Tuning Adapters in a MoCA environment" issue...


krkaufman said:


> Note that this "prophylactic" use of a MoCA filter, along with using a splitter, is recommended in the Cox tuning adapter self-install instructions (PDF here); the filter included in the TA self-install kit is actually intended for the TA, not as the home's "PoE" MoCA filter. (But you still require one at the PoE, as well.)


_(In case you wanted something official-ish to back up my suggestions.)_


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Note that you can try any old cable-rated 2-way splitter (5-1002 MHz) if that's all you have on hand. They'll certainly work better for your MoCA setup than sending the MoCA signals through the Tuning Adapter pass-through port.
> 
> Also, putting the Mini connectivity aside, once you have the main bridging MoCA adapter (ECB2500C) installed at the modem/router location, and the DVRs/TAs connected via splitters, you may have success switching either the BOLT or Roamio Plus over to a MoCA client network connection. But the odds for success depend much on to which amplifier output port each device is connected, and if you can at least get a "PoE" MoCA filter installed on the amp's input port.


Can you just come over to my house and hook it all up for me and walk me through it while you do it? I don't go back to work until Aug 16th, so any time between now and then would be great. Thanks!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Throwing a lot of info your way across oh-so-many posts. Consume at whatever pace you're comfortable.

_But continuing..._ 


krkaufman said:


> Are each of the coax lines in that junction box labeled with their respective destination (room)? _(Something like this or this can help with identifying coax runs, were that needing to be done.)_





DawnW said:


> Here is the actual wiring. It does have the Output numbers, I just have no idea which rooms they go to.


Short of purchasing a coax tester as suggested above, possibly also available locally...

Lowes: Southwire Coax Continuity Analog-Volt Datacomm Tester
HomeDepot: Klein Tools Coax Explorer 2
HomeDepot: Klein Tools Coax Explorer 2 with Remote Kit
... if/when you don't care about Internet access for an extended period of time, you can just use your modem to identify each of the coax runs. Simply disconnect ALL the coax lines from from your amplified splitter (all the white coax cables, in your case), and then connect the modem via a coax cable to a given wall outlet. Then... just connect the coax cables one-at-a-time to the amplifier outputs until the modem recognizes the cable signal and is able to sync and start all the way up.

Label each cable as it is identified, then repeat the process at the next room's coax wall outlet until you've mapped them all.

NOTES:

The black coax cable connected to the power adapter should always remain connected.
You can (should?) unplug the amp's power adapter whenever connecting/disconnecting coax cables to/from the output ports.
You'd only ever want a single coax cable connected to the amplifier outputs during this identification process, to avoid confusion.
A second person would obviously help speed-up the process; alternatively, some have ingeniously used Facetime or other video solutions to keep an eye on the modem status lights while cycling through the coax connections at the central panel.
_
(And suddenly the coax tester cost doesn't seem so awful! )_


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> Can you just come over to my house and hook it all up for me and walk me through it while you do it? I don't go back to work until Aug 16th, so any time between now and then would be great. Thanks!


If "NC" meant "Northside, Chicago," sure! 

We'll get you there. Your home is entirely MoCApable™. And once you have MoCA working with your cable-connected TiVo boxes, we can discuss the switchover to OTA antenna.

Your project; your pace.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Is it possible to create a MOCA network without a router and just plug the Ethernet cable directly from the cable modem into a Roamio Plus?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Not really...you need something to Route and something to hand out IP Address'...

-KP


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> If "NC" meant "Northside, Chicago," sure!
> 
> We'll get you there. Your home is entirely MoCApable™. And once you have MoCA working with your cable-connected TiVo boxes, we can discuss the switchover to OTA antenna.
> 
> Your project; your pace.


Darn. No, it doesn't mean that.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

shwru980r said:


> Is it possible to create a MOCA network without a router and just plug the Ethernet cable directly from the cable modem into a Roamio Plus?


This question will get a better audience in its own thread.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> Darn. No, it doesn't mean that.


I haven't scared you off, have I? You really _should_ be able to get MoCa working without too much hassle, once you have the parts mentioned above, to get your devices connected in a more MoCA-friendly fashion.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> I haven't scared you off, have I? You really _should_ be able to get MoCa working without too much hassle, once you have the parts mentioned above, to get your devices connected in a more MoCA-friendly fashion.


No, not yet!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> No, not yet!


Chuckle! Good to hear.

I still owe you one more post Re: the amplifier, and will follow up w/ a diagram to perhaps help illustrate the objective. _ (... but I'm a bit busy in a frenzy of digital movie purchasing related to the shutdown of the UltraViolet digital locker on July 31st, so my other ~duties~ have been neglected.)_


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Chuckle! Good to hear.
> 
> I still owe you one more post Re: the amplifier, and will follow up w/ a diagram to perhaps help illustrate the objective. _ (... but I'm a bit busy in a frenzy of digital movie purchasing related to the shutdown of the UltraViolet digital locker on July 31st, so my other ~duties~ have been neglected.)_


Well, I can't find my stuff yet and may need to order something more.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

So, finally getting to the amp ... the Extreme Broadband IPA1008* is not designed for MoCA, but the vendor has instructions for how best to install this amp in a MoCA installation...












​
... which means it will be important to know just which coax lines connect to your modem and 3 TiVo box locations, since you'll want those lines connected to output ports 1-4 of the amplifier -- with the modem (and MoCA adapter) connecting to output port 1.

NOTE: Aside from the earlier suggestions for identifying your coax lines, you could simply focus on the 4 critical locations and just disconnect one amplifier output at a time to determine which wall outlet loses its TV signal. (You'd want to reconnect each cable after each test to ensure that only a single amplifier output is disconnected at any one time.) ... And label each coax line once identified.​
If you make all the recommended changes...

"PoE" MoCA filter installed on amplifier input port
Each TA/DVR pair connected via a MoCA-compatible splitter w/ a MoCA filter on each TA input port
modem on amp output 1; TiVo boxes on amp outputs 2-4
MoCA adapter at modem/router location, connected per above
MoCA adapter at Basic Roamio location, connected per previous:


krkaufman said:


> (1x) 2-way splitter for Basic Roamio location (The Basic Roamio can remain connected via the TA pass-through port, since the 4-tuner Roamio doesn't have MoCA functionality; in this case, the TA and Roamio's standalone MoCA adapter would be connected to the 2-way splitter.)


... you'll hopefully have success. If not, replacing the amplifier with a known-good "designed for MoCA" model would be something to consider, though only as a last resort since an amp shouldn't be needed at all once you flip over to OTA TV.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> *However, short-term, just to get basic MoCA connectivity working again, and if you can't find your second ECB2500C ... you may want to just grab a MoCA 1.1 WCB3000N off Amazon for $17 ... or just spring for a single MM1000 or ECB6200, for now, to avoid the redundant expense if amenable to the MoCA upgrade idea.*
> 
> So, that's *(3x) MoCA-compatible 2-way splitters*, minimum; again, the Holland GHS-PRO-M series is recommended, with the GHS-2PRO-M being the model number for the 2-way version. (e.g. TTS, Amazon)
> 
> ...


The "short term basic MoCA could work instead of a MoCA? I can't find that thing anywhere. Do I hook it up the same way?

I have unhooked the Roamio Plus and cancelled cable. We are getting 40 OTA channels and I am good with that.

Why do I need a 2 way splitter for every Tivo? Don't I just need it for the "host" that I will be connecting the Tivo Mini to?

I also can't find the correct plug for the one MoCA I do have. ARGH! I thought I had it, but it doesn't work.

This may be a lot of effort and money for someone who isn't sure she can do this in the first place.

I have listed my Roamio Plus here and will be listing it on eBay tomorrow.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Just click the Amazon link for the WCB3000N. I have several, and they're plenty fast enough for your application even though they are not the latest and greatest Moca version. The do have just one coax port. So anywhere you need two ports, you'll have to use a splitter.

A Moca plug is just coax, same as you're using now. So you shouldn't have any trouble with the wrong plug.

All your Minis have Moca built in, so you only need a single coax OR a single ethernet connection at each, no splitters.

Your main OTA Tivo needs a splitter because you have one coax wire coming out of the wall but must connect it to both the Tivo and to the Moca adapter.

The second Moca adapter is what connects to both your router via ethernet and your coax via coax, if I understand your layout correctly.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> I also can't find the correct plug for the one MoCA I do have.


Have you had any luck finding either the power adapter or other MoCA adapter, so that you'd have at least one working MoCA adapter?


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Have you had any luck finding either the power adapter or other MoCA adapter, so that you'd have at least one working MoCA adapter?


No, no luck so far. I am out of the house all day tomorrow but I plan to look though more stuff this weekend with the goal of finding it!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> This may be a lot of effort and money for someone who isn't sure she can do this in the first place.


You can do this and it is relatively simple. My earlier post laid out a fairly straightforward set of steps that would get you there.

As for the expense, one perspective would be that it would be penny-wise to balk at establishing the MoCA network over the cost of one or two MoCA adapters and a few coax components ... given the improved performance for your not-inexpensive TiVo whole home setup, and, subsequently, the benefit of leveraging MoCA to get the most out of your Linksys Velop expenditure.



DawnW said:


> The "short term basic MoCA could work instead of a MoCA? I can't find that thing anywhere. Do I hook it up the same way?


I'm interpreting this as you can't find your 2nd ECB2500C, and are considering purchasing a WCB3000N adapter. And, yes, the WCB3000N could be hooked-up in the same way as the ECB2500C at the Basic Roamio location, as described earlier.

The WCB3000N is cheap enough that you can order two with little pain. Or... cut to the chase and let that money put a dent in the purchase of a pair of Motorola MM1000 adapters, aiming for an optimal MoCA setup, rather than just enough to service your TiVo boxes. Get the better MoCA adapters installed from the get-go.



DawnW said:


> Why do I need a 2 way splitter for every Tivo?


Because you said you were using digital cable and had a SDV Tuning Adapter at each DVR location, and wanted a MoCA network. Given these facts, the earlier post explained why the splitters were needed - for that setup:



krkaufman said:


> Speaking of the Tuning Adapters ... you said earlier that you're not presently using any in-room splitters (the Extreme Broadband amplified distribution splitter aside), and that is OK for a non-MoCA setup; however, once you want any of your TiVo DVRs to utilize their built-in MoCA capability, you need to use a MoCA-compatible splitter (e.g.) at the DVR/TA location to connect each device to the coax. The TA's coax out/pass-through port must not be used to connect a MoCA-enabled DVR, as this port severely attenuates MoCA signals.
> 
> So, that's (3x) MoCA-compatible 2-way splitters, minimum; again, the Holland GHS-PRO-M series is recommended, with the GHS-2PRO-M being the model number for the 2-way version. (e.g. TTS, Amazon)
> 
> ...





DawnW said:


> I have unhooked the Roamio Plus and cancelled cable.


Well, there was a plan, until this bit of news, anyway. 

No worries, the plan can be adapted ... provided some additional info Re: your planned OTA antenna setup.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> No, no luck so far. I am out of the house all day tomorrow but I plan to look though more stuff this weekend with the goal of finding it!


I hope you find it in the last place you look ... 'cause it would seem quite unproductive to keep looking once you've found it!!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> I have unhooked the Roamio Plus and cancelled cable.





krkaufman said:


> No worries, the plan can be adapted ... provided some additional info Re: your planned OTA antenna setup.


So, the main unknown Re: your OTA antenna setup, then, is the unanswered question #11 from the earlier inquisition...


krkaufman said:


> 11. If OTA antenna, where is(are) the antenna(s) installed? And how does the antenna signal route to the DVR(s)?



Will you have an in-room antenna at each separate DVR location, or will you have a single antenna? If a single antenna, where will it be located, and how will the OTA signal be delivered to each DVR location?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

@DawnW, please ignore this (my) post.

-----


mdavej said:


> Your main OTA Tivo needs a splitter because you have one coax wire coming out of the wall but must connect it to both the Tivo and to the Moca adapter.
> 
> The second Moca adapter is what connects to both your router via ethernet and your coax via coax, if I understand your layout correctly.


MoCA+OTA at each DVR location
MoCA+CATV/BB at modem location
Just a single coax run to each room.

How the OTA antenna is routed to the DVRs must be known to suggest a layout that avoids the OTA/cable conflict.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> I have unhooked the Roamio Plus


Note that if you can find just one MoCA adapter, you can temporarily use the Roamio Plus as your other adapter until a replacement arrives.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tangentially, if you're placing any Amazon orders, I'd recommend getting a pair of these, just in case they're needed:

https://www.amazon.com/Pack-Holland-Dishpro-Satellite-Diplexer/dp/B00684D77A/

(Won't know if they're needed until the OtA antenna questions are answered.)

edit: p.s. See also:

This post Re: "PoE" MoCA filters


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Eureka! I found the other MoCA adapter! 

Ordering a splitter and a POE now that I know I have the adapters. Although I do still need to find the cord for the one.

I really only need to hook it up to one of the Tivos, I don't need it to connect with all of them.

ETA: Drat, I did have the right cord, I think it is dead. I plugged the MoCA into both cords and the light isn't coming on at all. UGH.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> @DawnW, please ignore this (my) post.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...


Unplugged the cable at the box that went to cable TV and plugged that cable into an attic antenna (that happens to be in our closet instead of an attic.)


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Just catching up, I drove quite a bit today to see some out of town friends. Back home now.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> ETA: Drat, I did have the right cord, I think it is dead. I plugged the MoCA into both cords and the light isn't coming on at all. UGH.


Chuckle! Nice twist ending.



DawnW said:


> Unplugged the cable at the box that went to cable TV and plugged that cable into an attic antenna (that happens to be in our closet instead of an attic.)


I'm having trouble wrapping my head around this statement.

Are you saying that your antenna is now connected to the input of that IPA-2008 amplifier in your Master Bedroom closet? To this?:








​


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Are you saying that your antenna is now connected to the input of that IPA-2008 amplifier in your Master Bedroom closet? To this?:
> 
> View attachment 42500​


... or are you saying that you just detached ONE of the coax runs from an amp output, and connected it, instead, to the antenna? If so, which amp output is now unused, and to which room and DVR is the antenna connected?


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

I will take a picture in a bit.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Data to be gathered when least inconvenient...

Just curious, what results do you see when running an Internet speed test from each of your locations, via wireless and, if applicable, wired via Ethernet to the Velop device? And later, once working, add’l speed tests over the MoCA network?

Office
. wireless
. wired (Velop)
Game Room
. wireless
. wired (MoCA adapter)
Master Bedroom
. wireless
Son’s Bedroom
. wireless
. wired (Velop)
Media Room
. wireless
. wired (Velop)
. wired (MoCA-connected BOLT)


edit: updated per 2nd floor Velop location change


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

My finger is on the wire that goes up to the antenna.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

We have nothing wired through the Velop. However, I guess I could run an ethernet cord from there to a device.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> My finger is on the wire that goes up to the antenna.


So that's a "yes," the antenna is now connected to the amp "Input" port. Ok ... so new mystery, then ... *how* *is your modem connected?*

If the modem is connected as assumed, to the "VOIP/modem" output port of that amp, then connecting your antenna signal to the amp should have killed your Internet connection and you shouldn't be able to tune any TV. So my guess is that my assumption must be wrong Re: the modem connection.

edit: Oh, so what did you do with the white coax cable that was previously connected to the amp's "Input" port?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> We have nothing wired through the Velop. However, I guess I could run an ethernet cord from there to a device.


I *was* assuming you had a laptop w/ an Ethernet port. If not, those wired tests may be more of a pain in the bucks, or not doable. (The info would be valuable, if possible.)


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> I *was* assuming you had a laptop w/ an Ethernet port. If not, those wired tests may be more of a pain in the bucks, or not doable. (The info would be valuable, if possible.)


No, I have a MacBook Pro, one of the newer ones without the port, but my son has the same computer and an adapter, so I could use his and play around if needed.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> So that's a "yes," the antenna is now connected to the amp "Input" port. Ok ... so new mystery, then ... *how* *is your modem connected?*
> 
> If the modem is connected as assumed, to the "VOIP/modem" output port of that amp, then connecting your antenna signal to the amp should have killed your Internet connection and you shouldn't be able to tune any TV. So my guess is that my assumption must be wrong Re: the modem connection.
> 
> edit: Oh, so what did you do with the white coax cable that was previously connected to the amp's "Input" port?


This box is on the 2nd floor. The modem is wired through the cable wire on the first floor in the office. It was never connect on this box.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> This box is on the 2nd floor. The modem is wired through the cable wire on the first floor in the office. It was never connect on this box.


Any chance you could pop outside before it gets dark and look for a junction box similar to what's pictured below, and then see if you can open it and take/post pics of what you find?

Given what you've reported, I'm thinking you may have another split of your cable signal upstream of that amplifier, likely in a cable junction box outside.



> > If/when you find your central junction (fingers crossed), I'd recommend taking and posting pics of what you find, to expedite the assessment. The model numbers of parts matter, as does having a wide enough view to be able to track the connections between components.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

It is a MESS







out there. I opened the box and everything fell out. Gracious!


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What I see from those pics:

Ground block w/ grounding wire connected
Antronix CMC2002U 2-way splitter
This additional split is what I suspected, with the white coax line, I'm guessing, being the line that previously connected to your amp input (now disconnected in favor of the antenna connection to the amp), and the other output (a black coax line) running to your cable modem.

I believe that clears-up the incoming signal mystery and the route the MoCA signal will need to take to travel between the modem and the amplifier.

Next up is identifying, of the 9 coax lines attached to the amplifier outputs, which 3 coax lines connect to your critical targeted locations:

Game Room
Master Bedroom
Media Room
Short of having a coax tester, you should be able to just disconnect each coax run from the amp, one-at-a-time, until the TV signal cuts-out at a given location. Lather, rinse, repeat for each of the 3 locations.

Note that you may want to refrain from reconnecting any of the cables until you check the next location. If the signal is already out at that TV, the location's coax run should be one of the disconnected lines. Reconnect one-at-a-time until the signal returns.

Just be sure to label each line once identified.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Next up is identifying, of the 9 coax lines attached to the amplifier outputs, which 3 coax lines connect to your critical targeted locations:
> 
> Game Room
> Master Bedroom
> ...


Just wanted to mention, on the off chance it helps, that your pic of your inside junction panel seemed to show some writing in permanent marker on some of those white coax cables. Maybe the installer did the right thing and labeled them?


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes some of them are labeled, but not all. Actually my husband labeled them the other day, the ones he could figure out. We have more to sort though.

Do I need to worry too much about all the rooms if I only need/want the mini to connect to one of them? I don't want to purchase MoCAs for all the tiros, just one.

I ordered the POE filter, so I will get that Monday.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> Do I need to worry too much about all the rooms if I only need/want the mini to connect to one of them?


Not all 9 coax lines; you just need to identify the lines to the:

Game Room
Master Bedroom
Media Room
edit: Kudos to the hub on cable identification progress.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Just to make sure, were you planning on the raw OTA antenna signal getting to any rooms other than the Game Room(Roamio Basic) and Media Room(BOLT)?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

You can go ahead and get everything going without the POE's. Just install them whenever they arrive.

I question the need for the amp at all. But that's another project.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Just to make sure, were you planning on the raw OTA antenna signal getting to any rooms other than the Game Room(Roamio Basic) and Media Room(BOLT)?


And my bedroom.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

And my son has ethernet wired his computer into the Velop on the 2nd floor, so I no longer have access to plug it in to ethernet directly without purchasing another Velop. 

The Mini is worth about $40. I really don't want to spend another $100+ getting it to work. 

One of the MoCA plugs isn't working, the light stopped coming on, so I am assuming it isn't working, that is another $40 or so.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

So, the cable wire coming in to the bedroom wall needs to be hooked up to internet, and not the antenna, correct? Right now it is hooked up to the antenna.

Then a MoCA at the modem (with splitter) and a MoCA at the Mini, both run through ethernet.

Still unclear about getting it to talk to the Tivo host without an ethernet, but I think I get the rest.

I think I am understanding how to get it to work now.

@krkaufman you need to make a YouTube video!

And does the VOX work this way too?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> And my bedroom.


The OTA antenna signal doesn't need to get to your bedroom, since that room won't have a DVR, just the Mini. With the Mini, the DVRs do the tuning of the TV signal, and stream the captured video (not the "raw antenna signal") over the home network to the Mini. A Mini has no TV tuners; it is strictly a network client box, and the only purpose of its coax port is for if/when a MoCA network connection is required.

Or were you wanting to hook the antenna signal coax up directly to the Master Bedroom TV, as a backup for the Mini?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Do you have a Land-Line Phone?

Those Cat 5 wires, that are most likely being underutilized, are begging for use.

Can your Son "wire" a room or 2 with Ethernet jacks?

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> Do you have a Land-Line Phone?
> 
> Those Cat 5 wires, that are most likely being underutilized, are begging for use.


I believe @kpeters59 is referring to the blue & green cables connected to the green punchdown block in your MasterBed closet junction panel:







​I'm not sure whether he's suggesting pulling some and fully repurposing them for Ethernet connections, or cheating and doing Fast Ethernet re-wiring, using 4 wires for phone and 4 wires for the Fast Ethernet connection.

edit: p.s. From earlier...



kpeters59 said:


> Also, there's a 110 punch down block, that looks to be used as a Phone Line connection.
> 
> The Cat 5 could/should probably be re-deployed as the connection for the 'remote' Velops. Then, each of those locations would also have a wired port available for a Mini or other wired device.


_(not advocating)_


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

It depends on the answer to the question...

But, since the Modem is semi-orphaned, getting it connected to the rest of the house must be resolved.

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> But, since the Modem is semi-orphaned, getting it connected to the rest of the house must be resolved.


Eh, not really orphaned; just estranged ... but readily reunited.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> Do you have a Land-Line Phone?
> 
> Those Cat 5 wires, that are most likely being underutilized, are begging for use.
> 
> ...


No, we do not have a landline.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> Do you have a Land-Line Phone?
> 
> Those Cat 5 wires, that are most likely being underutilized, are begging for use.
> 
> ...


I am not sure he knows how to do that. That would require a lot of line running and drilling, right?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

So, there ya' go...all that unused Cat 5 Cabling...

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

No...you've already got all that Cat 5. Most likely run to all the same rooms as the Coax.

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Check for phone jacks. That's where all those Green Wires end up.

-KP


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> Check for phone jacks. That's where all those Green Wires end up.
> 
> -KP


Oh, interesting. Ok, give me tomorrow to find some in the house.

In bed at the moment, waiting for my 19 year old to get home from a concert, and being, well, a MOM.  Worry, worry, worry.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Something like this?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Pretty much...

-KP


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd be more inclined to punch yours down on a 110 Block w/Jacks. Then you could interconnect them as needed..

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> I am not sure he knows how to do that. That would require a lot of line running and drilling, right?


No, he's referring to repurposing some of the existing green and blue lines in your junction panel for Ethernet connections, rather than phone connections ... potentially eliminating the need for MoCA, and improving your LAN speed, as well. (Gigabit Ethernet!)

It would entail identifying which line connects to a given phone outlet location, disconnecting that line from the punchdown block, and rewiring that line and its RJ11 wall outlet termination as RJ45/Ethernet. Such a project is made simpler if the wall outlets use modular faceplates.

It's a good idea, but maybe a Phase 2 project, to upgrade your whole network. (i.e. Do a quick, cheap MoCA connection for now, to get the Mini working, but the Ethernet upgrade would be preferable, from a performance standpoint, to any MoCA solution.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> I'd be more inclined to punch yours down on a 110 Block w/Jacks. Then you could interconnect them as needed..


A reminder...


DawnW said:


> Sorry, you have completely lost me and I truly have no idea what you are talking about. re-deploy? passive splitter? 110 punch block? Cat 5?



Any how-to pages that could explain/demo what you're talking about?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Google?

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> my 19 year old


I can't imagine that your 19-year-old wouldn't be ecstatic with a wired Gigabit Ethernet connection to your router, netting them the full 300-400 Mbps download of your "Ultra" Internet package.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kpeters59 said:


> Google?


thanks


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> And my son has ethernet wired his computer into the Velop on the 2nd floor, so I no longer have access to plug it in to ethernet directly without purchasing another Velop.


This doesn't make sense. Doesn't the Velop have 2 Ethernet ports? If more Ethernet ports are needed, a network switch can be used. (eg)

edit: Oh, or are you saying that your son has stolen the 2nd floor Velop and moved it from the Master Bedroom to his room? This won't be a problem for the Mini, as it will be connected only via coax, configured for a MoCA client network connection.


> *Master Bedroom* (2nd floor) ::
> TV Mini A92/v1 [coax to wall outlet]
> elop secondary node



Also, it would be interesting to hear what your son's PC reports as a result of an Internet speed test.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> One of the MoCA plugs isn't working, the light stopped coming on, so I am assuming it isn't working


At this point, do you have at least one functioning ECB2500C MoCA adapter (including power adapter)?


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> At this point, do you have at least one functioning ECB2500C MoCA adapter (including power adapter)?


Yes


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> This doesn't make sense. Doesn't the Velop have 2 Ethernet ports? If more Ethernet ports are needed, a network switch can be used. (eg)
> 
> edit: Oh, or are you saying that your son has stolen the 2nd floor Velop and moved it from the Master Bedroom to his room? This won't be a problem for the Mini, as it will be connected only via coax, configured for a MoCA client network connection.
> ​
> Also, it would be interesting to hear what your son's PC reports as a result of an Internet speed test.


Yes, he has stolen the Velop and put it in his room for wired internet.

I am not sure he did a test before, but he says he no longer has lags and loses games due to lagging.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> I am not sure he did a test before, but he says he no longer has lags and loses games due to lagging.


Just a pass or two on speedtest.net would be valuable.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Connections for a limited MoCA setup with your OTA antenna signal distributed via the amplifier:

*"PoE" MoCA filter *installed on input port of 2-way splitter in outside cable junction box, to keep MoCA signals inside the home; (2-way splitter may require upgrade to MoCA-compatible model, Holland GHS-2PRO-M)

*ECB2500C* installed at modem/router location, per previous instructions:
coax wall outlet to ECB "In"
ECB "Out" to modem coax
ECB "Eth" to Velop LAN
Modem "Eth" to Velop WAN


Another* "PoE" MoCA filter, *installed on input port of IPA1008 amplifier, to keep MoCA signals from reaching the antenna;

*Holland DPD2 diplexer* in Master Bed junction panel connected as follows, to allow MoCA signals only (mostly) to slip between the "cable" and "OTA" coax segments:
diplexer "SAT" port to "cable" line (the coax line that was disconnected in favor of the antenna connection)
diplexer "ANT" port unused, capped w/ a *75-ohm terminator*
diplexer "In/Out" port connected to amp output port #1


IPA1008 amp connections for best chances of MoCA success (via this sub-optimal amp) per the vendor:
Input: MoCA filter & antenna line
Out1: diplexer & "cable" line
Out2: Media Room (BOLT)
Out3: Master Bedroom (Mini)
Out4: Game Room (Roamio)


Mini, BOLT and Basic Roamio each connected directly to the wall outlet in each room

Mini and BOLT configured for MoCA client network connections; Basic Roamio must remain wireless absent an additional MoCA adapter _(or direct Ethernet LAN connection!)_
(_Hopefully you'd ordered the diplexers and MoCA filter 5-pack as recommended in post #65_.)


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

You know, I was just thinking, this might be easier for me to test if I just take my 32" down to the office and use a splitter and an ethernet cable and test it there without worrying about cables going the right way and connected correctly.

I should just need a splitter for that, correct? I mean, to purchase (I think we left ours in the previous house, but I might be able to just go get one today). And then split the cable line coming in and hook it up directly to the ethernet that way. 

I will try it this afternoon and report back.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

As for phone lines/jacks. I haven't looked in the entire house yet, but one is in our bedroom, one is in the kitchen, and there is one in the office. I also know there is one in the game room because there is still a phone attached to it!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> You know, I was just thinking, this might be easier for me to test if I just take my 32" down to the office and use a splitter and an ethernet cable and test it there without worrying about cables going the right way and connected correctly.
> 
> I should just need a splitter for that, correct? I mean, to purchase (I think we left ours in the previous house, but I might be able to just go get one today). And then split the cable line coming in and hook it up directly to the ethernet that way.
> 
> I will try it this afternoon and report back.


Maybe? I'm not sure what the "it" is that you're referring to, to test.



> without worrying about cables going the right way and connected correctly


I wouldn't discount the value of cables being connected deliberately and in the proper way. 

Separately, reviewing that pic of the outside junction box (here), are you sure there's only a single coax outlet in the Office? A second coax run between the Office and the junction box (or if one of those white coax lines in the Master Bed junction panel connected directly to a coax outlet in the Office) would _greatly_ simplify your MoCA setup.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> As for phone lines/jacks. I haven't looked in the entire house yet, but one is in our bedroom, one is in the kitchen, and there is one in the office. I also know there is one in the game room because there is still a phone attached to it!


_Critical_ locations for phone jacks to be converted would be:

*Office* (need this one to make the connection to the main router, the primary Velop)
*Son's Bedroom* (PC, 2nd floor Velop)
*Media Room* (3rd floor Velop, BOLT)
*Game Room *(Roamio Basic)
If all these locations, plus the *Master Bedroom*, can have their phone lines converted to RJ45/Ethernet connections, no need for MoCA for either your TiVo setup or to improve the performance of your Velop mesh setup. That said, your mesh performance might be improved further if an RJ45/Ethernet connection in some other, additional room might provide more optimal positioning for a Velop node.

Just 2 more locations needed, from my accounting, and then the work to convert 'em over.

Of course, if even just the Office and one critical location (Game Room!) could be networked via Ethernet, it would allow simplification of your MoCA setup. (The MoCA adapter could be moved to the remote room, allowing disconnection of the "cable" line and diplexer from the amp output; plus, the Office/modem line could be connected directly to the ground block in the outside junction box, eliminating the need for the 2-way splitter and MoCA filter.)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> simplification of your MoCA setup. (The MoCA adapter could be moved to the remote room, allowing disconnection of the "cable" line and diplexer from the amp output; plus, the Office/modem line could be connected directly to the ground block in the outside junction box, eliminating the need for the 2-way splitter and MoCA filter.)


Isolation of the modem from the MoCA network can be a good thing, especially as cable providers deploy DOCSIS 3.1 equipment, owing to MoCA and DOCSIS 3.1 having overlapping operating frequencies. In case it hasn't been mentioned, what is the brand & model # of your cable modem?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Such a project is made simpler if the wall outlets use modular faceplates.





DawnW said:


> As for phone lines/jacks ...


Are they modular faceplates; if so, what brand?


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Are they modular faceplates; if so, what brand?


No, they aren't. Just regular faceplates:









I was able to get my Tivo Mini connected to the internet though. In the office, with the ethernet port.

Honestly, if I can get it working in the office, it might just stay there. My husband watches TV while he works (more background noise, but....). We have an older 32" that my son was using to play games with and says he no longer wants, so we can move that one down.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> No, they aren't. Just regular faceplates:


Just a single jack, but it looks modular (in that the jack, itself, appears changeable); but then I'm not sure it would need changing, since it appears to be of RJ45 size. It might just need rewiring (at both ends).

e.g.






+.





​


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Just a single jack, but it looks modular (in that the jack, itself, appears changeable); but then I'm not sure it would need changing, since it appears to be of RJ45 size. It might just need rewiring (at both ends).
> 
> e.g.
> View attachment 42569
> ...


Ah, ok, I wasn't sure what you meant. The house is 15 years old, so none of them are the older style.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Just a single jack, but it looks modular (in that the jack, itself, appears changeable); but then I'm not sure it would need changing, since it appears to be of RJ45 size. It might just need rewiring (at both ends).
> 
> e.g.
> View attachment 42569
> ...


For the Master Bedroom closet junction panel side of the phone line-to-Ethernet conversion project, or when making your own Ethernet cables:

how to terminate RJ45 Ethernet (video1, video2, how-to)






​I'd recommend practicing the above on a spare Ethernet cable before tackling the cables in the junction panel (as you want to avoid unnecessary shortening of the panel cables).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Seeing as you seem to already have a Leviton panel for for phone connections (see), as an alternative to terminating the junction panel side of the cables with RJ45 connectors, you could take @kpeters59's suggestion...


kpeters59 said:


> I'd be more inclined to punch yours down on a 110 Block w/Jacks. Then you could interconnect them as needed..


... and use a patch panel (eg, eg), then just connect the ports to a Gigabit Ethernet switch using standard Ethernet cables.






​
p.s. You might be able to find someone who could do this job very quickly & relatively cheaply, at least relative to an electrician.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

We got the mini working in the office, near the Bolt. We will keep it in there for now. 

Thank you.

I also plan to look into getting someone out here to work on the wiring. Would a general electrician know what to do? I don't think I know any electricians here, but I will ask around. We had a guy come work on our last house, but that was years ago and we aren't in touch with him anymore.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just Google "Custom Installers" and a Zip Code nearby, there's bound to be someone close. Or check NextDoor.com?

Please!, don't use an electrician...

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> We got the mini working in the office, near the Bolt. We will keep it in there for now.


With the Mini wired via Ethernet it's nearness to the BOLT isn't a factor; networked wirelessly, the quality of the BOLT's wireless connection is the determining factor. For the same reason, the Mini likely won't be able to reliably stream video from the Basic Roamio; it's been shown that the built-in wireless of the Basic Roamio _typically_ can't support streaming to Minis.

- - -

If the BOLT, networked via Wi-Fi, is able to reliably stream to the Mini, an alternative even more limited MoCA connection for the Mini, situated in the Master Bedroom, is possible:

*"PoE" MoCA filter *installed on input port of 2-way splitter in outside cable junction box, to keep MoCA signals inside the home;

*ECB2500C* installed at modem/router location, per previous instructions:
coax wall outlet to ECB "In"
ECB "Out" to modem coax
ECB "Eth" to Velop LAN
Modem "Eth" to Velop WAN


*F81 barrel connector* (eg) in the Master Bed junction panel, connecting the Master Bedroom coax run to the "cable" line (the coax line that was disconnected in favor of the antenna connection);

75-ohm terminator cap on the amplifier output port to which the Master Bedroom coax run was previously connected.

Mini connected directly to its wall outlet via coax;

Mini configured for MoCA client network connection.
edit: p.s. $7 could have both the Mini and BOLT hard-wired via MoCA, per this post (+$7 if you didn't buy the 5-pack of MoCA filters earlier); and $19 more would add the Basic Roamio.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh, and I was wrong about my son not getting good speed with wifi. He got NO speed with wifi as his computer doesn't work on wifi, it has to be hardwired. That is why he ended up with the Velop in his room.

I talked to DH about wiring ethernet through the phone wires and he had no idea that could be done, we are looking into it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> Oh, and I was wrong about my son not getting good speed with wifi. He got NO speed with wifi as his computer doesn't work on wifi, it has to be hardwired. That is why he ended up with the Velop in his room.


Were you able to run a speed test from his PC?



> I talked to DH about wiring ethernet through the phone wires and he had no idea that could be done, we are looking into it.


The count of green cables in your Master Bed junction panel (7?) would indicate that you should have 7 phone jacks in the house eligible for rewiring, hopefully including one in your son's room. (I'm assuming the blue cables may be the incoming line and a connection to a security system or other device.)


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> Were you able to run a speed test from his PC?
> 
> Yes, I did, I forgot to post. It was a little over 250 download and just under 30 for upload when we ran it last.
> 
> The count of green cables in your Master Bed junction panel (7?) would indicate that you should have 7 phone jacks in the house eligible for rewiring, hopefully including one in your son's room. (I'm assuming the blue cables may be the incoming line and a connection to a security system or other device.)


Ah, ok, thanks. And yes, there is a security system. It isn't connected right now, but there is one. We have a black furry security system named Bella, who can lick an intruder to death while she shows them where to find the expensive stuff.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

DawnW said:


> Were you able to run a speed test from his PC?
> 
> Yes, I did, I forgot to post. It was a little over 250 download and just under 30 for upload when we ran it last.


That's a good chunk of your spec'd rate, but with room for improvement.


DawnW said:


> 2. What Internet speed are you paying for (download/upload rate)? ...
> 
> Spectrum Ultra Internet 300-400 Mbps 20 Mbps


Have you been able to borrow his adapter and run a test when Ethernet-connected via the main Velop in the Office? (The most accurate, but disruptive, test would be connecting directly to the Ethernet WAN port of the modem, but there's no need for that if the test via the main router meets expectations.)

p.s. Bella sounds _fiercesome_.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> That's a good chunk of your spec'd rate, but with room for improvement.
> ​Have you been able to borrow his adapter and run a test when Ethernet-connected via the main Velop in the Office? (The most accurate, but disruptive, test would be connecting directly to the Ethernet WAN port of the modem, but there's no need for that if the test via the main router meets expectations.)
> 
> My husband's computer is connected to the Velop in the office, I will ask him to run one. It is his office as he works from home 3 days a week.
> ...


IKR?


----------

